# Plant opinion in 3 gallon tank.



## Kvnsu (Dec 22, 2014)

I recently have just bought a Betta. He is currently residing in a 3 gallon crescent tank, w/ a heater, filter, 2 decor items, and a Java fern. Substrate is gravel. I have room for another plant and am considering either an anubius or amazon sword. The thing is if I bought both of them, the tank would look slightly 'crowded'. My question is should I just go with one plant or would the betta prefer a tank that has more plants but would result in a bit of a 'full' tank..

Thank you in advance. :-D

Edit: I can provide pics tomorrow (if that helps) when he isn't sleeping.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

bettas have no problem with a tank crammed full of plants, infact thats how it should be IMO lol

anubis are oober easy, swords are too, however swords are heavy root feeders and will require some root tabs

some other super easy fast growers are water wisteria, water sprite, penny wart, and even rotala is rather easy


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I think either one large centrepiece anubias, or a group of smaller varities such as nana or nana petite would look nice in a tank this size. 

Bettas tend to prefer tanks that are densely planted. By nature, they are not really an open water fish. However, Amazon swords grow exceptionally large and I would presume outgrow this tank in very little time at all.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

oh woops I'm sorry! I should have mentioned that, I always forget they grow so massive!! Unless it happens to be a smaller species I guess lol, but still

I would just get some anubis or water sprite, there easy, esp anubis!


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

I personally love penny wort. Since betta like to hide under/rest on leaves, that is a perfect plant. It also gives you varying heights of plants, as the stems have leaves up them. And as it grows, it floats on the water, so it can eventually help create a canopy/cover for your tank. The roots hang down too. I just love the look of it.

Ludwigia is another great plant, but can grow out of the water. Mine is currently about an inch above my water, when it started out a few inches lower a few weeks ago. Still a great plant.

I LOVE amazon swords, but they also can get rather big, rather quickly at times. There are smaller versions, some of which I have in my 3g crescent  Great little bushes in there. 

I also got some anachris for in that same tank. The stupid plants melts every time I get new and bring them home, but they sprout back fairly quickly. They just look ugly between melting and regrowing...I love the final look of them, just irritated they always melt.

Anubias, like nana, I think would be great in there tied to a small piece of driftwood or cholla. Java ferns are another great and easy plant that you could do in there.

I also have grown quite fond of my banana plants. I don't have any in the 3g just yet, but I have one in my breeder box (with baby platy) and a bigger one in my 10g. They can just sit on the substrate and don't need planted. Give a change of pace when it comes to plants.


Either way, I agree with everyone else with betta like heavily planted tanks. Mine isn't there yet, but I plan for it to be.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

If you want a sword I'd recommend Echinodorus Parviflorus (aka tropicla) 2-6" (its a mini sized version of amazon sword but slightly more rounded leaves), there are also a few 'grass' like swords: micro sword 2-6" or pygmy chain sword 4-7". Don't get amazon sword or any of the other large ones, they will quite literally grow so huge that there is NO swim room in the tank at all.
Anubias has a [censor] ton of species, some stay below, at, or near 6" (micro, petite, narrow leaf, golden, stardust, nana, barterie, coffefolia, marble/variegated, white/snow white (last 2 are very rare and more expensive).. some get 16"-24+ (hastifolia, anugustifolia, gilletie, gracilis, heterophylla, pynaerti) to over 3 feet tall (gigantea)!!


----------



## Kvnsu (Dec 22, 2014)

Thank you so much for your input!

MY tank is currently 2 plants (Java fern, Nana Anubius), a moss ball, 3 ghost shrimp, and a mystery snail.. Along with 2 decor items.. I plan on doing a 10% water change every other day. Since my tank is not cycled but do have a heater and filter.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

not to be a party pooper here, but you shouldn't have tank mates in a 3 gallon tank, esp a apple snail, they poop alot!


----------



## Kvnsu (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh darn should I take out the mystery snail then? Dam I thought it was pretty cool too. Best part is my betta doesn't even mind his new friends either. :/ and may I ask worst case scenario if I let it be? Planning to do a 10% water change every other day.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

I think it will be fine. If you're keeping on top of water changes (a water test kit/API master kit is super helpful for that) than I don't see an issue. I know some breeds of snails are worse than others though, so that might be an alternative as well.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

yeah, do you have the API test kit? Or atleast an ammonia one? (sorry if you said you do/dont already) cuz it really depends on the water params, if you hadn't already stocked it I would advise against it, or to only have one tank mate (snail or shrimp) but if you have the test kit and are willing to change the water frequently you should be fine, plus you can always eventualy upgrade right???xD


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The only snail I would ever recommend in a tank less than five gallons is an Assassin Snail or one of the smaller Nerites. People keep other species in small tanks but it's not best for the snail.

If your boy doesn't harass the Ghost Shrimp you could have six or more as they have quite a small bioload. I wouldn't get any more, though, until the tank is older and cycled.

I would also agree the more plants the better.

And.....Welcome to the Forum!!


----------



## Kvnsu (Dec 22, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the input! Greatly appreciated.. So I guess I have to let the poor snaily go?  I do have a lake in my backyard.. would that work out for him? I currently do not have an API tester thing but I surely do plan on getting it tomorrow! I would like to add more plants but my current decor with the really big hide in the middle makes it hard to plant more things. I'll work on providing pics now.

Edit: Pics here--> http://imgur.com/a/1jqI4


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

It is illegal in most states to turn such snails loose as the decimate the native population. Your best bet would be to set up a bowl for him alone or take to your local PetSmart or PetCo to see if they'll give you credit or a trade.


----------



## Kvnsu (Dec 22, 2014)

Dam.. I don't want to kill the poor thing though!! I live in NC.. the thing is, the guy at Petsmart forgot to charge me for the snail.. so he is mine.. haha


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I'd just "donate" him back.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

you could just get him a little bowl (gallon), he will be fine, they are pretty hearty, just change the water a few times a week, or give him back, either way


----------



## Kvnsu (Dec 22, 2014)

I returned the poor fellow and my mom should be getting me a nerite snail.. So I'll have 2 ghost shrimp and a nerite snail.. It is filtered and heated I have 5 plants now including a marimo moss ball. 10% water change every other day with 1 drop of seachem stabilizer per day for roughly 7 days to aid to the cycling process sound good? What should I feed the nerite snail if I don't have any algae yet? I heard about algae wafers were good.


----------



## Kvnsu (Dec 22, 2014)

Actually never mind guys.. I just got a 5.5 gallon tank and will set that up when I'm home! I think a 5.5 for 1 betta. 2 ghost and a nerite snail should be good? I suppose I'll occasionally feed the snail algae wafers for nutrition?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you're referring to Seachem Stability it is more than a drop to cycle. You double dose the first day and regular dose for seven more; eight days total.

Most Nerites won't eat vegetables or algae wafers. You can put some rocks in bowl of water in a sunny window and cultivate algae. The plants will have some algae on them so I wouldn't worry about feeding yours right away.


----------

